# Hiram, new guy



## Hiram (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello, I am Hiram, I hope to learn this type of conversing before too long.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Hiram (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## rhitland (Jul 26, 2009)

good to have you where to hail from Brother Hiram?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to our site! We welcome and look forward to your contributions here!


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome!!! I must ask, sorry if it is rude, is Hiram just a screen name? Or your actually name.  Either way its cool!


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 27, 2009)

welcome aboard....glad to have you!


----------



## JEbeling (Jul 27, 2009)

Wonder if his middle name is "A"..?


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums.


----------



## david918 (Jul 27, 2009)

Reminds me of one of our past Grand Chaplins Hiram Abiff ****


----------



## Hiram (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks my brethren, I hail from the East.


----------



## Hiram (Jul 27, 2009)

East of Amarillo


----------



## JEbeling (Jul 28, 2009)

My family is from Dimmitt.. ! there is nothing east of Amarillo... ! its like no mans land.. ?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to one of the best forums around.


----------



## Hiram (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## JBD (Aug 3, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> My family is from Dimmitt.. ! there is nothing east of Amarillo... ! its like no mans land.. ?



My brother - 

Dimmitt would be South of Amarillo
There is plenty east of Amarillo it is South that is an issue


----------



## JEbeling (Aug 5, 2009)

What did Bum Phillips say: its not the end of the earth.. but if you stand on you tip toes you can see it from there... ! 

every time I visit in Dimmitt it take a long time to get the red dust out of my pickup, etc.. !  my brothers still live there.. !


----------

